# Consider moving to South Central Indiana



## PThomas (May 20, 2012)

8 acre homestead in beautiful rural Owen County Indiana. Custom built energy efficient 1500+ square foot home with radiant in floor hot water heat powered by outside wood fired boiler. Home features 10 foot ceilings, premium wood work, extra large Pella windows and custom kitchen.

Property feature's a 24' x 36' post frame building, 20' x 40' garden hoop house, underground root cellar, (16)-30' established garden beds, and private well. The property is fenced and crossed fenced with 5.6 acres in pasture currently used for hay. Electricity 12 month average is $58.00. Property taxes are $1125./year. Offered for sale at $199000.00.

Details-
HOME:
Â·	32X48w/8'covered porch, custom built
Â·	Post/Frame construction 
Â·	Open floor plan
Â·	10' ceilings
Â·	Extra large Pella double hung windows
Â·	Custom kitchen w/Lp gas range
Â·	Premium woodwork, 2 panel arched doors
Â·	In-floor hot water radiant heat provided by outside wood fired boiler
Â·	Whole house ventilation system
Â·	Ceiling fans
Â·	Claw foot bathtub

Specifications:
Â·	8/12 pitch Steel roof, thermal barrier, Gutters and downspouts
Â·	T-11 wood siding with tyvek house wrap
Â·	R-16 walls
Â·	R-49 ceiling
Â·	Acid stained concrete floors
Â·	Fiber optic 

ROOM SIZES 
Kitchen/Dining	11'x21'
Great Room 20'x21'
Master BR 13'10âx15'4â
Bed Room 12'4âx10'6â
Office/Bedroom	11'4âx10'6â

Notes:
Master Bed Room as full bath with shower and walk-in closet
Main bath room has clawfoot bath tub
Combination utility room/laundry room with clothes washer (wired for clothes dryer)

PROPERTY:
Â·	24x36 pole building, 6/12 pitch roof, gutters, cement floor, 16x8 insulated 
overhead door
Â·	20x40x10 garden hoop house 
Â·	9'6'' x 5'6'' poured concrete under ground root cellar 
Â·	5.6 acre pasture
Â·	Fenced and crossed fenced, multiple strand high tension wire
Â·	(16) 30 foot long by 30 inch wide established garden beds
Â·	Berry patch started
Â·	Private well & Septic

Access:
Property to State Highway 231	1 mile
Property to Interstate 70 7 miles
Property to Indianapolis Airport	34 miles
Property to Bloomington 30 miles

Location:
Owen County http://www.sweetowencvb.org/index_3SGE.html 
Library http://www.owenlib.org/ 
Cataract Falls http://cataractfalls.com/Default.htm
McCormick Creek State Park-
http://www.in.gov/dnr/parklake/2978.htm
Spencer: http://www.spencer.in.gov/about.html 
Bloomington http://www.visitbloomington.com/ 

Photos at:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Indiana is a great place to live. the State is conservative(except for Bloomington), fiscally responsible, and gun friendly.


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

What kind of a drive would it be to Indianapolis, specifically to Ft. Harrison?


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Probably not a fun daily drive Loriann. Owen County is southwest of Indy and Ft. Harrison is on the northeast side. That means you'd have to take 70 through the city or 465 around the city and both are nightmares during rush hour traffic. 

Owen County is a beautiful part of the state though.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

No regular furnace or air? You have a lovely place. I cannot imagine moving away. Other than the wood furnace it looks like a perfect place.


----------



## PThomas (May 20, 2012)

I use at the most one 2 1/2 gallons can of mixed gasoline per year for both the chain saw and the string trimmer. I get log slabs free for the taking from a saw mill down the road. We also opted out of air conditioning. It's an energy hog. The house stays pretty comfortable except for a couple of weeks in the middle of summer. We do not have an electric clothes dry either. When the weather is good the clothes go out on the line. In the winter we hang them in the utility room and they dry in several hours. It all equals an electric bill less then $60.00 per month. Saving money and being sustainable is what homesteading is all about.


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Teej, 

We don't mind an hourish drive, for the right place, but hitting the city traffic wouldn't be fun.


----------



## PThomas (May 20, 2012)

We have lived in the Metropolitan Minneapolis area and the Phoenix Valley. The traffic in and around Indianapolis is a cakewalk compared to those areas.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

It may seem like a catwalk to you but I would not make that daily drive. I worked at Ft Benjamin Harrison and lived off of Fall Creek Parkway. Rather expensive and not what I wanted but it had lots of trees, no traffic (at the time mid 1980's) as I went in the back way pass the golf course, got a good garden and some fruit trees going before we had to move. 

If you are headed to Ft Harrison look to the east for a rural area. Post road south to 70 then east. Large homes small price with nice yards east of Post Road north of 70 south of the Ft. Many would not like this area as it is older and a mixed neighborhood. Not sure what crime rates are now. I did have one friend who found a 5 are place just a couple miles east of post road but I doubt it is still there probably row houses by now.


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info...we have been looking more towards the east because all of our family is in PA and we figure it cuts their drive a little when they visit. My husband is coming home from Afghanistan this coming week and then we plan to make a trip out that way to look for a place.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Gorgeous home! And a very nice property too!


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

Loriann1971 Ft Harrison is closed. The last time I visited 2003?? the PX and Commissary were still operating . Not sure if they still use building 1 for the Finance Center. All other buildings and facilities have been closed/sold/given to the city or state. They still have a National Guard armory but that is it.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

It is beautiful!


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

Raymond, he will be working with DFAS on the old site of Ft. Harrison. From what I could see on the DECA website they have a commissary there and someone told me that there is still a PX.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Very nice home and listing.


----------

